# research stop legit?



## wildjess (Feb 2, 2012)

was interested in researchstops products for my rat,anybody tried them?


----------



## kobefan234 (Feb 4, 2012)

they are g2g


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 5, 2012)

They are def legit


----------



## Hench (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep, their Exem is spot on.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, GTG


----------



## wildjess (Feb 6, 2012)

okay cool! any body have experience with 
melanotanpeptide.com ?for research purposes of course


----------



## Jaskom (Feb 11, 2012)

rs is gtg.  not sure about the latter store.  with so many other pep suppliers available with solid feedback, why mess around with an unknown?


----------

